# This is a good article by Deb Palman



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

http://emainehosting.com/mesard/pdf_documents/Distant Alerts.pdf

Distance Alerts

I was at a seminar when she presented this and actually it and some search experiences are driving us to set up more problems where the victim is out 12 to 24 hours in one spot, near their home. The combination of old scent all over the place near their home and the vicitm only being a quarter mile from same home but overnight or longer leads to some interesting and difficult work.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nice!!! 
Thanks Nancy!! 

I have tested under Deb at IPWDA certs!! Great Lady and she knows her stuff for sure!!!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Interesting article. My daily quota for learning something new has been met. Thanks.


----------

